# Help with Visa (Holland)



## LesTip (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in a spot of bother at the moment. I am in Amsterdam on a Highly Skilled Migrant visa. I got let go about a month ago from work and have spent the last month looking for work. Now I'm fairly certain I can find a role that I'm happy with, but I am going to run out of time on my visa before I find it. (It ends next week)

I don't want to give up though, I have established myself well here and made some good friends. What I am thinking of doing is going back to London and coming back on a visitor's visa. I ran this by an immigration lawyer over the phone and he said that would be fine, but I just want to have a clear picture of all the potential issues involved. 

For instance, is it going to be harder to get my residence visa renewed when my last one ended? Should I apply to get it renewed now? What is the best way to tell employers about my situation at the moment? Anything else worth telling me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is your country of nationality? Because if you need a visa to live and work in the Netherlands, you probably won't be able to renew your residence visa (card?) if you are not currently employed.

It's also possible that, while you can return to the Netherlands on a visitor's visa to continue your job search, once you find a job, you'll need to go back home to apply for a new work visa connected to the new job.

I'm not real familiar with the Dutch visa rules, but you might want to pose your questions at the office where you would normally renew your residence permit. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

